# Laptop für Adobe-Programme gesucht



## schnopp (24. April 2018)

*Laptop für Adobe-Programme gesucht*

Moin zusammen!

Dafür, dass ich eigentlich 24/7 vorm Laptop hänge, habe ich echt schrecklich wenig Ahnung davon. Das einzige, was ich weiß ist, dass mir 1. mein jetziger Laptop auf die Nerven geht und 2. mir permanent von Laptops abgeraten wird. Trotzdem sollte es gerne ein Laptop sein, studienbedingt.

Ich bräuchte also einen Laptop, auf dem ich Programme wie Adobe Illustrator, InDesign und Photoshop laufen lassen kann, ohne, dass für ihn die Welt zusammenbricht. Ich will keine High-End-Bildbearbeitung machen, aber ich würde schon gerne an Dateien über A4 flüssig arbeiten können.

Ich will auch mit dem Laptop zeichnen, aber das kann ich ja quasi auf allen Geräten. Spiele spielen wäre ganz cool, aber wenn deswegen der Preis viel höher wird, kann man das auch weglassen. 

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen:
- Adobe Programme 
- Wacom Tablet
- nice to have: Möglichkeit zu zocken 
- 15" wäre schön

Wäre cool, wenn mir da jemand ein bisschen weiter helfen könnte - ich habe leider keine Ahnung, nach was ich genau gucken soll und was ich für die Programme als Voraussetzung brauche.

Liebe Grüße und schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus,

schnopp


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2018)

Ja gut, was willst du denn UNGEFÄHR oder maximal ausgeben, und brauchst du auch "mobil" IMMER eine gute Power? Eine Option wäre halt ein Laptop für Uni&co, der die Programme "packt", aber mehr auch nicht, und fürs richtige, stundenlange und flüssige Arbeiten sowie Spiele ein PC für zu Hause. Das könnte dann am Ende sogar günstiger ausfallen als wenn du einen guten Laptop suchst, der das definitiv kann.


----------



## Batze (25. April 2018)

Sorry, aber ein Lappi  für Profi arbeiten mit Adobe Programme gibt es nicht.
Entweder man arbeitet damit richtig oder man macht es Hobby Mäßig.

Hobby mäßig kannst du fast alles nehmen, die heutigen PCs schaffen das locker. Auch Lappi mäßig.
Profi Mäßig, dann würdest du hier nicht anfragen, dann hättest du ganz andere Expertise.

Und was du da willst also 15 Mini Zöller hat nix mit Adobe Arbeiten zu tun und was du da noch so willst.

Sorry aber wenn du hier Top Leute wie auch @ Herbboy verarschen willst dann  musst du schon ein wenig früher aufstehen. 
@ Herb hat das wohl im ersten  Augenblick  nicht so ganz gesehen, aber ich denke der ist wegen solcher anfragen im nach hinein stink sauer. So etwas mag er nämlich gar nicht gerne wen er da verarscht wird, und ich auch nicht.
@Herb ist hier der Hardware Top Junge, und auch wenn ich mal hier und da was gegen ihn sage, aber wer versucht den zu verarschen bekommt es knall hart mit mir zu tun, und das geht nicht gut aus für euch da draußen. Solche One Post Verarsche mag ich gar nicht und ich sehe das sofort wer es ehrlich meint. Leider kommt das in letzter zeit des öfteren mal vor.
Und ich sehe wie es geschrieben wird, immer das gleiche. Immer das gleiche Chema. Schon Komisch?

Kurz nebenbei, wer sich Adobe Programme leisten kann und damit arbeiten kann/muss der fragt nicht hier in einem Gamer Forum nach entsprechender Hardware, da gibt es ganz andere Quellen für , aber bestimmt nicht One Post's in einem Gamer Forum.

Und falls ich mit meiner Darstellung der Situation falsch liegen solltem, dann SORRY.


----------



## schnopp (25. April 2018)

@Herbboy: Ich wusste, ich hab was vergessen. Preisvorstellung existiert erstmal keine, ich würd gern unter 1700€ bleiben - ab dem Punkt dauert das sparen mit Minijobs-Budget zu lange. Aber wenn es drüber geht, muss ich eben in den sauren Apfel beißen! 

Darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Wenn du sagst, dass das mit dem Laptop keinen richtigen Zweck hat und einfach zu teuer wird/nicht so funktioniert, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, dann bin ich auch da für Vorschläge offen! Wie gesagt, ich kenn mich echt wenig aus. Dann könnte ich wahrscheinlich sogar meinen jetzigen Laptop behalten (der wuppt die Programme zwar mit lags, aber immerhin läuft es) und würde nur dem PC anschaffen.


@Batze:
Okay, sorry, wenn mein Post irgendwie Fake klingt. Ich bin OnePoster, aber das liegt daran, dass mir das Forum von einer Freundin (Phlelorena) empfohlen wurde, die hier vor kurzem auch nach Hilfe bei ihrem PC gefragt hat. Ich kam auf sie zu und hatte sie gefragt, ob sie sich auskennt und sie hat mir das Forum empfohlen.

Ich studiere Kommunikationsdesign, habe dementsprechend die Studentenversionen der Adobe-Programme, die mich knapp 20€/monatlich kosten. Ich arbeite also irgendwo zwischen Hobby und Beruf mit dem Laptop und so wird das auch erstmal weitergehen. Ich habe nicht vor, mich damit selbstständig zu machen.

Ich weiß, dass Laptops nicht ideal zum arbeiten damit sind, aber (naiv wie ich bin) dachte ich, vielleicht gibt es sowas ja doch und ich weiß einfach nichts davon. Gibt ja auch solche Gamer-Notebooks, keine Ahnung, wie ihr zu sowas steht.

Die 15" will ich, weil  mir 17" zu groß zum transportieren sind und ich ‘nen großen Bildschirm hab, an den ich den Laptop zuhause dann anschließen würde. Damit bin ich bis jetzt ganz gut gefahren.


LG,
Schnopp

EDIT: Hab mal mein Profil ein bisschen weiter ausgefüllt, vielleicht war es wirklich nicht cool von mir, einfach ohne irgendwelche Infos über mich selbst zu posten, sorry!


----------



## Batze (25. April 2018)

Wie gesagt, wen ich so weit falsch lag, dann Sorry. Aber hier gab es schon so viel fake posts in diese Richtung.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wen ich so weit falsch lag, dann Sorry. Aber hier gab es schon so viel fake posts in diese Richtung.


 Ich kenne ehrlich gesagt keinen einzigen - oder hat einer mal geschrieben "hahahahaha, jetzt habt ihr euch Zeit genommen, dabei wollte ich in Wahrheit gar nix neues kaufen!!!!" ? ^^   Nur weil einer in manchem Thread kein Feedback auf die Antworten gibt, muss es ja kein Fake sein - es kann einfach nur sein, dass derjenige in anderen Foren auch postete und dort schon Hilfe gefunden hatte, oder dass er einfach nur zu unhöflich ist, sich zu bedanken. 


@Schnopp: was hast du denn derzeit für einen Laptop? Wenn DER halt nicht ganz reicht, hätte man einen besseren Anhaltspunkt, wenn man weiß, was der so bietet.


----------



## schnopp (25. April 2018)

Kommt sofort! 

Also ich habe einen
Toshiba Satellite L50-B - 1PP
RAM: 8GB
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4210U CPU @ 1.70 GHz 2.40 GHz 
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R5 M230

Ich glaube, das sind so die wichtigen Eckdaten - oder? 

LG, 
Kerr


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2018)

ok, da ist es nicht schwer, einen stärkeren zu finden   was ich halt leider nicht weiß ist, wie viel Power wirklich nötig ist und ob es Sinn macht, bei zB 1200€ oder 1500€ nochmal 200€ draufzulegen oder nicht. 

Nur als Beispiel für 1500€: https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-helios-300-nh-q3feg-004-a1799366.html?hloc=de   das hat einen starken, nicht auf "Stromsparen" ausgelegten 6-Kern-Prozessor, der 12 Threads gleichzeitig bearbeiten kann, 16GB RAM und neben 2TB HDD auch eine SSD mit 256GB. Und zum Spielen noch eine GTZX 1060, die reicht für alle modernen Games.


----------



## Loosa (25. April 2018)

Erstmal Hallo und willkommen im Forum! 

bei passenden Laptops kenne ich mich nicht enorm aus. Aber ich denke, der für €1500 klingt einigermaßen vernünftig (*).

 InDesign nutze ich nicht und Illustrator kaum. Aber Adobe will Arbeitsspeicher und frisst soviel es bekommt! Gerade bei hohen Auflösungen. In der Arbeit hab ich 32GB, und mit After Effects alleine läuft mir der gerne mal voll (wenn es darf). Aber 16GB reichen mir privat und sollte der Laptop schon haben. Auch für Spiele nicht verkehrt. 

Zweiter Punkt ist eine SSD. Da würde ich keinesfalls drauf verzichten. Die Ladezeiten sind sonst teils schon enorm nervig. Und dann hat zum Beispiel Photoshop die "lustige" Eigenart sich während des Ladens 5-6 Mal in den Vordergrund zu drängen. Man muss ohne SSD also länger warten _und_ kann derweil nichtmal was anderes machen. Die größere HDD halt dann für Daten und den Cache.

Die Grafikkarte finde ich zum Arbeiten zweitrangig. Die Echtzeiteffekte von Photoshop habe ich noch nie gebraucht, und bei After Effects sind die erweiterten 3D Funktionen sogar mit "günstigen" Quadro Karten lahm. Privat hab ich GTX 1070 und das reicht mir.

Der Bildschirm sollte halt gut sein, aber nur 15" sind mir für langes Arbeiten zu wenig. Da würde ich auf jeden Fall überlegen noch einen großen Bildschirm nach Hause zu stellen. Für unterwegs finde ich die Idee von Duet Display sehr cool. Damit kann man ein iPad an den Laptop hängen (auch PC) und es als zweiten Bildschirm verwenden.


(*) nach mehreren Jahren innerem Kampf, habe ich mir vor kurzem einen MacBook Pro gegönnt. Damit kann man super arbeiten, aber solange du kein Geld damit verdienst (oder es vermisst ) würde ich ihn _nicht_ empfehlen!


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2018)

Nur als Hinweis: Notebooks mit 32GB ab Werk kosten nicht unter 1800€ - FALLS man mit 32 statt 16GB bei DEN Dingen, die schnopp so macht, einen nennenswerten Vorteil hat, müsste man halt das RAM selber tauschen. 2x 16GB passendes RAM kosten ca 320€.

Oder man nimmt das hier https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-strix-scar-edition-gl703gm-90nr00g1-m00610-a1802531.html?hloc=de da ist noch ein Slot frei und man "muss" nur 1x16GB nachrüsten für ca 160€ - aber dafür kostet das Notebook als Basus auch gleich 200€ mehr als das Acer...  lohnt sich also nicht. Nebenbei: die Core i7-8000er für Notebooks sind brandneu, d.h. viele solcher Notebooks sind noch nicht lieferbar (wie das Asus) oder noch nicht gelistet - vlt darauf noch 2-3 Wochen warten.


----------



## Loosa (26. April 2018)

Für‘n Laptop sind 16GB schon sehr ok. Auch mit Adobe. MacBooks gibt es ja nichtmal mit mehr.
In Arbeit hab ich halt 32 weil... naja, ich hab‘s nicht bezahlt. 

Irgendwas bringt es sicher, sonst würde AE es nicht schlucken. Wohl mehr Vorschaulänge und sowas. Aber wenn ich den hin und wieder einschränke, weil anderes auch laufen soll, fällt mir der Unterschied nicht wirklich auf. Bei Photoshop müssen die Bildformate schon sehr viel größer werden als DIN A4, damit 16GB nicht reichen.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. April 2018)

Ich würde auch sagen wichtig sind SSD und 16GB Speicher, gerne auch mehr. Dazu natürlich ein gutes IPS Display und Zuhause dann ein guter externer IPS Monitor (da Notebook-Displays meist leider nicht an Standalone-Monitore rankommen und dazu ja noch ziemlich klein sind. Für den Rest reicht ein guter Core i5. Für knapp 1000 Euro kriegt man z.B. von Acer in der Ausstattungsklasse schon sehr gute Geräte.


----------



## OinkMoo (27. April 2018)

Ist halt die Frage, ob eher ein leichtes "Ultrabook" oder mehr Gamer. Eine dedizierte Grafikkarte hat ihre Vorteile.


----------



## schnopp (29. April 2018)

Danke für eure Hilfe, das bringt mich auf jeden Fall schon mal ordentlich weiter! 
Das Problem, wenn man sich nicht auskennt ist halt, das man nicht weiß, wo man anfangen soll, zu gucken und welche Komponenten die Wichtigen sind 

Ich werd die Tage mal so ein bisschen das Internet durchforsten, ob ich was finde, was so ein bisschen zu den "Guidelines" passt, die ihr mir hier gegeben habt! Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für eure Bemühungen!




Loosa schrieb:


> (*) nach mehreren Jahren innerem Kampf, habe ich mir vor kurzem einen MacBook Pro gegönnt. Damit kann man super arbeiten, aber solange du kein Geld damit verdienst (oder es vermisst ) würde ich ihn _nicht_ empfehlen!



Ein MacBook wollen mir meine Dozenten alle anschwatzen, weil "Designer ja mit sowas arbeiten" - aber das Hauptproblem da ist für mich, dass mein favorisiertes Zeichenprogramm da nicht drauf läuft.  Außerdem bin ich einfach kein Mac-Fan ^^'

LG, 
schnopp


----------

